# What is devfs?

## Peteroxxx

Can anyone point me to a tutorial (or take the time give a brief explanation) of devfs and why it's better to have it installed?

I compiled my kernel with it enabled but I get a message after the install stating it wasn't running and should be enabled for certain features to work.

I checked my /usr/src/.config and it is set to 'y' and not commented out or anything.

Maybe it's running anyway?? How do I know for sure?

Thanks,

-Roxx, Gentoo n00b   :Razz: 

----------

## mksoft

This is a good place to start reading about devfs.

----------

## lx

 *Peteroxxx wrote:*   

> Maybe it's running anyway?? How do I know for sure?
> 
> 

 

running:

 *Quote:*   

> Alex root # mount
> 
> none on /dev type devfs (rw)

 

kernel support:

 *Quote:*   

> Alex root # cat /proc/filesystems
> 
> nodev	devfs

 

Probably only compiled support for devfs in and didn't select automount on boot, and you don't use devfs=mount as kernel option , so the gentoo rc script detects devfs ain't mounted and mounts it himself.

Cya lX.

----------

## Peteroxxx

Thanks guys...

I recompiled my kernel a few times for other stuff and it's working now.

 :Laughing: 

Now I am working on sound card issues..  :Confused: 

-Roxxx

----------

